# Henri the moyen poodle at 8 months



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He's adorable! And he is upside down.  How tall is he?


----------



## Grey ember (Feb 4, 2013)

*Henri the moyen poodle*

I don't understand why the pic reverses. Couldn't figure how to edit it. Henri is 22 inches tall...39 lbs. He is the sweetest boy..He has a small poodle mix big sister and he loves her so much..They are so cute together.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Henri is a very handsome boy even upside down!!!! LOL! Hope to see more pics of him (& his 'big' sister!!!)


----------



## Grey ember (Feb 4, 2013)

*upside down Henri*

I wish someone would explain why a pic loads upside down and no info to edit..lol


----------



## Grey ember (Feb 4, 2013)

*Henri and Luci*

Here they are..may be upside down. Lol


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay...I feel stupid....and I *think* I knew this once...what's moyen?


----------



## Grey ember (Feb 4, 2013)

*Moyen/Klein*

French/German term for small standards...in Europe they are a fourth size of poodle..bred to be smaller...just smaller standards in US.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks! I just remembered and was coming to prove my intelligence when I saw your post


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes but even in the US a 22" poodle is a Standard. My Spoo is 22" & 38 lbs & he is fully grown. I think Henri still has growing to do. Would live to see pictures of him right side up. My phone won't let me see him upside down.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Grey ember said:


> I don't understand why the pic reverses. Couldn't figure how to edit it. Henri is 22 inches tall...39 lbs. He is the sweetest boy..He has a small poodle mix big sister and he loves her so much..They are so cute together.


I can't get pictures to load right-side up sometimes either. But here are yours, done to perfection!  Henri and his sister are adorable, no matter how you look at them!


----------



## Grey ember (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, he does have some growing...not sure if it will be out or up or both. Lol..my pic are from iPad and they are just fine but uploading turns them upside down..can't figure it out..


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

He is lovely! It's nice when they have some company isn't it. Lovely name as well,it really suits him. Glad you are having so much fun with him.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I love his name!!! He is so handsome!!! I love his X-sleeping style. Charlie does that too.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

If you are on a pc, when you are selecting the pic from your files, usually right click on the pic and there are options to rotate... Then upload

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

